# Rat-proof wire covers?



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

where can I get the plastic tube covers for electrical wires?
Spider


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

I've gotten them for my house rabbit at petsmart or online. Ebay has them pretty cheap sometimes.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive seen them at pet stores by the small animal supplies


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-pet-safe-cord-protector-10-foot/
http://www.ferretdepot.com/Merchant...tegory_Code=2TrainingProducts&Product_Count=0

Thats the only brand I know of.


----------

